# ants on my plum trees



## dandolmar (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi I have lots of ants on my plum trees, they dont seem to be doing any damage are they ok to have on my trees or should I spray them. I have fruit tree spray thanks in advance Dan


----------



## Elmore (Jun 13, 2005)

You might want to look for aphids which produce honeydew that might attract ants. Also check for evidence of borers or damage from which exudate could be produced, this also could attract ants.

Here is some info on plums.

http://www.ext.nodak.edu/extnews/hortiscope/tree/plum.htm


----------



## Stumper (Jun 13, 2005)

Good advice from Mr. Elmore but , by way of reassurance -ants on Plums and Peaches are extremely common and not really a cause for concern.


----------



## dandolmar (Jun 14, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for the links and info on plum trees Dan


----------

